# Programming Language Inventor or Serial Killer--Can You Tell the Difference?



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

Take the test!
http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/killerquiz/

I got 6/10 and was advised against a career in either law enforcement or I.T. recruitment!


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey I got an 8 out of 10. It's in the eyes!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2003)

I got 7/10 but then the pic of David aka: Son of Sam Burkowitz is a give away... particularly if one keeps up with that sort of thing. 

:shrug: 
Ralph


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 15, 2003)

9/10
"you'd spot hannibal lector in seconds at an open source conference... your liver's safe!"


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I got 6/10 and was advised against a career in either law enforcement or I.T. recruitment! *



Same here.

I hope the serial killers don't pick up on this and start hanging around at trade shows -- I'll never know what hit me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

3/10

man....they all look alike to me....


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *9/10
> "you'd spot hannibal lector in seconds at an open source conference... your liver's safe!" *



Same thing, except I got 10/10. It just so happends that I recognized all the faces. My fiancee' is facinated w/ serial killers. She has a ton of books on them, and has watched a ton of TV specials.

That would explain why she is w/ me....:shrug:


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 15, 2003)

8/10


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> * My fiancee' is facinated w/ serial killers. *



Always a good sign. I think they made that into a movie, didn't they?

Kaith, did you say  they all look _alike_ to you or that they all look _like_ you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Always a good sign. I think they made that into a movie, didn't they?
> 
> Kaith, did you say  they all look alike to you or that they all look like you? *



 


Shhh...be wery qwiet....I'm hunting Arni's  hehehehehe :snipe:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 15, 2003)

9/10
"you'd spot hannibal lector in seconds at an open source conference... your liver's safe!"


----------



## Elfan (Sep 15, 2003)

7/10

"Pretty good; you know your Java Beans from your fava beans, your slashdotters from your slashers."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Take the test!
> http://www.malevole.com/mv/misc/killerquiz/
> 
> I got 6/10 and was advised against a career in either law enforcement or I.T. recruitment! *



I got the same thing Arni.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh no! Kaith's Cannibal food  

Maybe you could pay Paul, Technopunk, and Nightingale for protection!


----------

